# 1st SCAPE Meet & Demo April 22 @ 1 p.m.



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

_What?:_

Our first SCAPE (Southern California Aquatic Plant Enthusiasts) Meet & Demo!

If you're not officially a member, don't worry! There's nothing to do other than attend!

Let's unite with fellow hobbyists, 'scape a "high-tech" planted aquarium, trade plants, and support a new Local Fish Store where the owner is making a concerted effort to support the hobby.

*One lucky attendee will win a clean, healthy patch of Hemianthus Callitrichoides ("HC") courtesy of me!*

_When?: _

Saturday, April 22nd, from 1-4 p.m.

_Where?: _









Ocean Blue
622 E. Katella Ave.
Orange, CA 92867
(714)532-4528 (Owner is Brian)
(See this thread for more details and pictures of the shop: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/scape/14687-new-lfs-ocean-blue-orange-ca.html)

_What Should I Bring?: _

Plants
Feel free to bring pre-identified healthy plants to use in the aquascape, if appropriate, and for trading afterwards. Fast growers are especially welcome. Let's donate the remainder to Brian for resale in appreciation of his hospitality. (I am bringing some Cherry Shrimp and assorted plants for use in the scape.)

Ideas:
This scaping process should be collaborative, so bring your ideas!

Supply List:
Brian stocks many supplies (hopefully soon, ADA), so if you need anything, please consider buying from his store. He mentioned extending a discount to SCAPE members, too, which would be nice. Also, he is placing a big plant order to coincide with the meet &#8230; so factor that.

_One More Thing:_
Please check this thread prior to the 22nd for any last minute notices!


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

As I understand it, brian is going to be ordering some plants for the aquascape. I am sure that some plants will be fine but others would be good to have. Feel free to bring extras for the scape on top of trading.

On that note, will there be hardscaping supplies made available? If he is planning on malaysian driftwood, we will want to see if brian can pre-soak some choice pieces otehrwise the tank will be filled with tons of tea colored tannins.


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

Schweeeeeeet.
Bout time!


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

acbaldwin said:


> Schweeeeeeet.
> Bout time!


I Totally Agree!

:high5:


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I'm stopping by the shop over lunch this week to discuss the demo tank with him. I'm not sure if he wants to do rock, wood, or both.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

having worked with both, I can tell you that the decision onw hat to use really will end up being made when the scaper(s) have a look at the supply on hand LOL. Oh well. Improptu scaping FTW!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

John, thanks for putting this together! Are you doing the scaping? Or was that Tony's hand I saw up?:wave:


----------



## adin (Oct 9, 2004)

fun!


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I asked Tony to help out a while ago. Looks like he is.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I replied to your PM before but you never got back to my reply!


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Gomer said:


> I replied to your PM before but you never got back to my reply!


Sorry about that! I thought I had.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I am pretty sure I can make it. I might have some ludwigia palustrius(sp?) and ovalis depends on how they grow in my tank. Currently my ranunculus inundatus is growing like a weed so I might have some of that to trade or give to the aquascape. A few anubias nana. Blyxa japonica as well as long as it grows in enough by the 22nd. I have plenty of green cabomba but who doesn't if you want some pm me before the meeting and I will bring a few stems. As long as I dont get hit with any algae due to me slacking off I will be willing to donate or trade these plants.

Does anyone have any Ludwigia Inclinata Var. Verticillata 'CUBA' they would be willing to trade. If not I will just find it online. I just thought I would ask. Or if Ocean Blue gets any in with their plant order.

I am curious what you guys where planning on bringing to trade or donate.

Does anybody know what kind of plants he is buying as stock and for the demo tank?


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

Should we start a list of people going?
1. Lauren


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

2. ACBaldwin (Andrew)


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

3. TetraFreak (Ben)


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

Lets try copying and pasting so we can see everyone without having to go through the thread

1. Lauren
2. AC Baldwin (Andrew
3. TetraFreak (Ben)
4.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

1. Lauren
2. AC Baldwin (Andrew
3. TetraFreak (Ben)
4. Gomer (Tony)
5.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

1. Lauren
2. AC Baldwin (Andrew)
3. TetraFreak (Ben)
4. Gomer (Tony)
5. John P.
6.


----------



## frugalfish (Apr 20, 2005)

1. Lauren
2. AC Baldwin (Andrew)
3. TetraFreak (Ben)
4. Gomer (Tony)
5. John P.
6. frugalfish (David)
7.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

1. Lauren
2. AC Baldwin (Andrew)
3. TetraFreak (Ben)
4. Gomer (Tony)
5. John P.
6. frugalfish (David)
7.?slickwillislim (William)(not quite sure yet.)


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

Yep, I'll be there too.

1. Lauren
2. AC Baldwin (Andrew)
3. TetraFreak (Ben)
4. Gomer (Tony)
5. John P.
6. frugalfish (David)
7.?slickwillislim (William)(not quite sure yet.)
8. cwlodarczyk (Carl)
9.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

1. Lauren
2. AC Baldwin (Andrew)
3. TetraFreak (Ben)
4. Gomer (Tony)
5. John P.
6. frugalfish (David)
7.?slickwillislim (William)(not quite sure yet.)
8. cwlodarczyk (Carl)
9. turbomkt (Mike) - Should be there


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

ooo ooo... I want to play
1. Lauren
2. AC Baldwin (Andrew)
3. TetraFreak (Ben)
4. Gomer (Tony)
5. John P.
6. frugalfish (David)
7.?slickwillislim (William)(not quite sure yet.)
8. cwlodarczyk (Carl)
9. turbomkt (Mike) - Should be there
10. fishfry (Ethan)


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

1. Lauren
2. AC Baldwin (Andrew)
3. TetraFreak (Ben)
4. Gomer (Tony)
5. John P.
6. frugalfish (David)
7.?slickwillislim (William)(not quite sure yet.)
8. cwlodarczyk (Carl)
9. turbomkt (Mike) - Should be there
10. fishfry (Ethan)
11. Iunknown (Greg)

Might want to recommend hardy slow growing plants, ala Senski setup. Anubias, etc., so it gets established right away, and he wont have to trim to much.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

well, you want some fast growers or the nutrient imbalance will suck. There is a good mix to play with that will work nicely.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I can have java fern and windelov java fern, dwarf sag, bacopa, anubias nana gold, and A. barteri (very large) at the least...


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

We could throw some floaters in their to suck up the nutrients. Some salvinia or water lettuce. 

What size tank and lighting are we looking at, that would definetly help in determining the setup? I am guessing we won't know until we get there.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I'll know more tomorrow. I'm stopping by over lunch.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

also check what type of hardscape supplies we have. ..oh, and what substrate and if sand is available. ..I am getting ideas LOL.


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

I ordered too much glosso, so I'll be bringing two bunches.

But I REFUSE to plant it.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

lol. Yeah planting glosso is quite time consuming. I only have short subby tweezers so it was pretty bad when I planted 7 orders into my 29 a few months ago it took me hours.


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

Aww you guys suck...
As we speak I'm getting ready to plant 2 big bunches in my 20.
With short. stubby. tweezers.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I got all sorts of tweezers and stuff. I'll try and remember to bring them


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

I borrowed some better forceps from my ecology teacher. My problem wasn't the time. it was the 2 foot reach, and the streaching around driftwood and existing plants that got to me.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I'll try to bring my scissors and 12" tweezers, too. I think Glosso would be fine, and it offers quick gratification. Tony--I'll get the hardscape under control, as well as substrate, etc.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Andrew, I've got some 10" or 12" tweezers you can borrow if you want...


----------



## orthikon (Feb 16, 2006)

1. Lauren
2. AC Baldwin (Andrew)
3. TetraFreak (Ben)
4. Gomer (Tony)
5. John P.
6. frugalfish (David)
7.?slickwillislim (William)(not quite sure yet.)
8. cwlodarczyk (Carl)
9. turbomkt (Mike) - Should be there
10. fishfry (Ethan)
11. Iunknown (Greg)
12. orthikon (Jon)

I can bring some garden netting to anchor the riccia got 14'x14' of this. I don't have any plants to spare since I just started my tank. I'll make it up with moral support then  GOOOOOOOOO SCAPE!!!


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

1. Lauren
2. AC Baldwin (Andrew)
3. TetraFreak (Ben)
4. Gomer (Tony)
5. John P.
6. frugalfish (David)
7.?slickwillislim (William)(not quite sure yet.)
8. cwlodarczyk (Carl)
9. turbomkt (Mike) - Should be there
10. fishfry (Ethan)
11. Iunknown (Greg)
12. orthikon (Jon)
13. jeff63851 (Jeff) Hope I can go...lucky number for me 

I have some long Sagittaria up for trade....


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Here's the latest…

Brian would like a lower-maintenance tank, and likes the sand foreground style like Jeff Senske set up in Erin's house last week. I think java ferns, anubias, driftwood (he has some--not manzanita), and smooth moss-covered river rocks (he's providing the rock), and some choice stems. The sand and Florabase will be provided.

Filter will be an Eheim Ecco. Tank is TBD, but will be about 75G. 

I've suggested some fish species and will donate Cherry Shrimp.

Oh…there will be door prizes & refreshments! Please bring a folding chair if you want to sit. Also, kindly park in the back of the store!


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

Door Prizes??? Did someone say Door Prizes????

I Like Door Prizes! 

I can bring some mermaid for it! as Mermaid is not that common in fish stores! Mermaid just doesn't like to be shaded.

Oh...and did I mention I Like Door Prizes???


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

LOL

Yes, this is going to be fun!


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

Also.....

I'm not sure who realizes this besides me but.....

THIS LFS IS ONLY FIVE FREAKIN MILES FROM DISNEYLAND!!!!!

My 9 year old would kill me if she knew I was going up there!!! LOL


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

TetraFreak said:


> Also.....
> 
> I'm not sure who realizes this besides me but.....
> 
> ...


Disneyland is a waste of time and money. Knotts Berry Farm is where it's at.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Oh man....heya slick where in LB are you...Im in the signal hill area and if i could maybe catch a ride i might be able to make it.....its the door prizes dangit!


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I will have to ask my parents I am still not 100% sure I am going. I live by Eldorado park. Signal hill is in the opposite direction, I dont mind but my parents might not want to drive that far out of the way.


----------



## orthikon (Feb 16, 2006)

247Plants, slickwillislim

I live in cerritos and I can give both of you guys a ride.

-Jon


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Could any of our attendees bring some moss for the demo tank? I'm low on Taiwan Moss right now. 

Please reply here.


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

I've got about a few pounds of Java moss, is that any good for ya? I can bring a bag.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

acbaldwin said:


> I've got about a few pounds of Java moss, is that any good for ya? I can bring a bag.


Sure, unless Tony has some crazy rare ones! 

Java should be fine.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I'll see about bringing some as well. Worst case it stays in the bag


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

Andrew, if no one wants java moss, I do


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Plants that he should try and order and are probably on his plant list, or maybe people have them: A. nana, narrow leaf fern, java moss, Rotala, L. repens, L. previpes, C. helferi, D. Diandra, C. wendtii x hybrid, C. willissii

I know he can't get all, but those are various good plants that can be used. You can even make a really simple tank with just anubias, moss, and helferi.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

John P. said:


> Sure, unless Tony has some crazy rare ones!
> 
> Java should be fine.


LOL. Well, the only "rare" one I have in excess won't work well for him since erect does not attach. Not sure if he wants to keep re-tying it.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks Tony. I circled just about all those plants in his catalog last week. Your right about the erect moss!


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I didnt' see anything, but will there be CO2 available? It makes a big difference, even on "low maint" tanks.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

erect moss....wanna sell some?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

my next scape is dependent on a PM that I get back from someone on aquiring some rocks. That scape will determine if I will be using a lot, a little or no erect moss.


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

I THINK I'll have some windtii bronz, I'm going to be moving a few things around tonight, so there is a chance I might still want it, but as of right now, I will bring what I have. I think I have about 6 small plants.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Yes, we'll have a newly released CO2 system that uses paintball cylinders.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

where is he getting his plant order from? anything cool coming in?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

John P. said:


> Yes, we'll have a newly released CO2 system that uses paintball cylinders.


Must...have...more ...info!!!!!!


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks Id really appreciate it!!! *crosses fingers*


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Gomer said:


> Must...have...more ...info!!!!!!


Made by Red Sea.


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

John P. said:


> Made by Red Sea.


Someone's actually marketing the "Paintball CO2 that the DIY-ers have been doing???

The only problem with the Paintball CO2 is the Cylenders are almost as exspensive as a regular CO2 tank.

Got a link to check out the specifics for their product???


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

TetraFreak said:


> Someone's actually marketing the "Paintball CO2 that the DIY-ers have been doing???
> 
> The only problem with the Paintball CO2 is the Cylenders are almost as exspensive as a regular CO2 tank.
> 
> Got a link to check out the specifics for their product???


The good news is there may be more places to refill them, I suppose.

I just checked their site, and it doesn't look like they're up there yet. Brian's ordered up to 5 of the systems, and they should be in by the demo.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

John P. said:


> Yes, we'll have a newly released CO2 system that uses paintball cylinders.


Info? Come on!


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

turbomkt said:


> Info? Come on!


The catalog picture I saw showed clamshell packaging (like what you'd see at Costco), with the various parts (solenoid, bubbled counter, regulator, in-tank reactor) inside. There appears to be a standard model for the CO2 tanks we know and love, as well as one with threading to fit paintball-specific cylinders.

I guess we just have to wait & see!


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

Hmmmmm.......

Paintball CO2 setup...

Could one be a Door Prize?

Did I mention I LOVE Door Prizes???


----------



## orthikon (Feb 16, 2006)

I've read a thread some time ago about this the caveat is that paintball cylinders contain some oil in it. Sorry can't remember the details


----------



## adin (Oct 9, 2004)

1. Lauren
2. AC Baldwin (Andrew)
3. TetraFreak (Ben)
4. Gomer (Tony)
5. John P.
6. frugalfish (David)
7.?slickwillislim (William)(not quite sure yet.)
8. cwlodarczyk (Carl)
9. turbomkt (Mike) - Should be there
10. fishfry (Ethan)
11. Iunknown (Greg)
12. orthikon (Jon)
13. jeff63851 (Jeff) Hope I can go...lucky number for me 
14. adin (brandon&dione)



good chance we'll stop by


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

1. Lauren
2. AC Baldwin (Andrew)
3. TetraFreak (Ben)
4. Gomer (Tony)
5. John P.
6. frugalfish (David)
7.?slickwillislim (William)(not quite sure yet.)
8. cwlodarczyk (Carl)
9. turbomkt (Mike) - Should be there
10. fishfry (Ethan)
11. Iunknown (Greg)
12. orthikon (Jon)
13. jeff63851 (Jeff) Hope I can go...lucky number for me








14. adin (brandon&dione)
15. czado (Joe) maybe

Won't know for sure until Wed or Thur.


----------



## adin (Oct 9, 2004)

is the co2 system the one from redsea?

http://www.customaquatic.com/customaquatic/newproducts.asp

Description: Red Sea CO2 Pro System DELUXE for PAINTBALL CO2 cylinders (CO2 cylinder not included). Includes Red Sea Reactor 500, solenoid valve, CO2 Regulator for Paintball CO2 cylinders, high precision in-line Needle Valve, Bubble Counter with integrated check valve, real time CO2 monitor, and 3 meters of CO2 tubing.

sorry if this is off topic


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

1. Lauren
2. AC Baldwin (Andrew)
3. TetraFreak (Ben)
4. Gomer (Tony)
5. John P.
6. frugalfish (David)
7.?slickwillislim (William)(not quite sure yet.)
8. cwlodarczyk (Carl)
9. turbomkt (Mike) - Should be there
10. fishfry (Ethan)
11. Iunknown (Greg)
12. orthikon (Jon)
13. jeff63851 (Jeff) Hope I can go...lucky number for me









14. adin (brandon&dione)
15. czado (Joe) maybe
16. 247 Plants(Kurtis)


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Adin, that seems to be it.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Sweet. I want a tiny CO2 setup for an office tank!


----------



## adin (Oct 9, 2004)

me too!

very exciting


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

1. Lauren
2. AC Baldwin (Andrew)
3. TetraFreak (Ben)
4. Gomer (Tony)
5. John P.
6. frugalfish (David)
7.?slickwillislim (William)(not quite sure yet.)
8. cwlodarczyk (Carl)
9. turbomkt (Mike) - Should be there
10. fishfry (Ethan)
11. Iunknown (Greg)
12. orthikon (Jon)
13. jeff63851 (Jeff) Hope I can go...lucky number for me








14. adin (brandon&dione)
15. czado (Joe) maybe
16. 247 Plants(Kurtis)
17. erijnal (James)

Hi guys, i'm pretty new to the hobby. I got a lot of advice from a friend of mine, and i've had a tank running for about three months now. I don't have anything to offer (i only have some bacopa carolinia/australis, micro sword, and one anubius nana some plants from brian back in december/january), but i'd like to watch a tank be scaped. i'll register with SCAPE as soon as i figure how lol.

sorry to ask, but will plants only be traded? i have some amanos i can use as a bartering chip, but otherwise i don't have a deep pocket so it'd be nice if i could buy some leftovers. also, does anyone have extra mighty mini diffusers or bottles of seachem npk lying around that they'd be willing to sell there? please pm me if you do! regardless of available stuff though, i'm looking forward to meeting you guys! (by the way i was brian's first customer =]. bought driftwood before he opened the store)


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Welcome, James. As for Seachem NPK...nope don't have any. I've got plenty of dry ferts (KNO3 and KH2PO4). I can get you enough for the next 50 years or so.

Make sure to let us know what you're looking for. There might be something we have to trade for your amanos.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

James, I can bring a bottle of Seachem Phosphorus that is barely used (I went quickly into bulk chemicals, too).


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

hey turbo, i'd be glad to take/buy some dry fertilizers. the thing is, i haven't the slightest idea of how to use them lol. john could you bring the phosphorus? if i go into dry fertilizers right away i won't need it, but just in case =]

as for the things i'm looking for, i'm not really sure. i'm still learning all the different types of plants there are. the only thing i know i need for sure are items like the diffuser and fertilizers heh

but what i have to offer are 5 amano shrimp and 3 red cherry shrimp (not very much i know, but that's my whole population lol). i believe two of the cherries are females with developed ovaries. also, at the meet i can point you towards where to get a couple more cherries/amanos if brian doesn't have any in and any of you want more


----------



## adin (Oct 9, 2004)

groupbuy suggestion:

this morning i noticed that freshwaterinverts (aquaboy on aquabid) is selling shrimp at $2.

http://freshwaterinverts.com

i've purchased from mike in the past and priority shipping from NJ to LA only took two days so if some of you work quickly enough maybe you might be able to squeeze in a shrimp groupbuy _before_ the meeting for easy distribution _at_ the meeting.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

James,
I'll be sure to bring plenty of ferts. We can also help you figure out how to use them.

As for your shrimp...do you _want_ to get rid of them? I don't want you to think that you have to have something to trade. Sometimes a person will receive a RAOK (Random Act Of Kindness).

BTW, between a couple of us we probably have a couple hundred cherries if you want more.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

lol thanks turbo.  hm... well i'll bring my amanos and some cash with me then. you don't have to worry about bringing any cherries, there's a store nearby that sells them at a reasonable price, so i'll pick some more up there probably. 

i'll post up that i have 5 amanos available in the "want/need" thread for the SCAPE meeting.


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2005)

Is there a substrate planned for this tank already?? If not, I'd like to donate enough Aqua Soil and Power Sand for it-- as long as it is no bigger than about 75 gallons, I can swing it. Someone let me know. 

Brian has contacted me a few days ago and I sent him some ADA materials as he is VERY interested in stocking the line. 

Get with me on the substrate scenario and I'll get it shipped out-- that is if that is in fact what he wants to use-- which I would imagine it would be (good demo for the new line in the store). 
You can call me too at 281 924 8894.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Wow, Jeff, very kind of you to offer. He has some Florabase that we were going to use (made in Japan--hmmmmm?), but the ADA angle could be very interesting. He may be following this thread, but in any event I'll speak with him early next week (if you don't, first).


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I'll second John's thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2005)

It would be my pleasure-- just let me know so I can get it out to guys in time because ground shipping is the only option with the kind of weight we are talking. 
Not trying to be fussy, but Florabase is not Aqua Soil, even though they are both made in Japan.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Hey Jeff, THis event is happening this coming weekend, so if you get the substrate stuff out this monday it should make it here from texas no problem (tuesday should also be fine..I think). If you have a contact already, that works. If not, you have my address as well.

Thanks again! we appreciate it.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Hey Jeff, THis event is happening this coming weekend, so if you get the substrate stuff out this monday it should make it here from texas no problem (tuesday should also be fine..I think). If you have a contact already, that works. If not, you have my address as well.

Thanks again! we appreciate it.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Very kind of Jeff, and a great foot in the door for ADA products in Southern California.


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

What's ADA Anyway???

If it's Me, It'd be...
"Aquatic Drunks Assn" LOL


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

ADA = Amano Design Aqua. Amano's line of aquarium products. ADG is the sole US importer AFAIK


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

Gomer said:


> ADA = Amano Design Aqua. Amano's line of aquarium products. ADA is the sol US importer AFAIK


OK...

So that explains all the hype...

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2005)

Ok, I think John N said he was gonna talk to the owner of the shop... so is the ADA substrate indeed the way you all/he wants to go? I can call him tomorrow too, I just thought yooz guyz were going to check it and confirm. If it's a go, it's a go and I'll get it out tomorrow, I just want a tie-in to the event and the substrate, that's all. Let me know as a group once and for all, and we'll get it going on! :mullet:


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Ok, I think John N said he was gonna talk to the owner of the shop... so is the ADA substrate indeed the way you all/he wants to go? I can call him tomorrow too, I just thought yooz guyz were going to check it and confirm. If it's a go, it's a go and I'll get it out tomorrow, I just want a tie-in to the event and the substrate, that's all. Let me know as a group once and for all, and we'll get it going on! :mullet:


Wrong John! Anyhow, I didn't have the time to phone Brian today, and judging by today I may not tomorrow. If you could give him a jingle, that would be great, Jeff.

Thanks again for your generosity.


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2005)

Sorry John! Ok I'll call Brian, and let's just say plan on it!


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

even if some how the substrate doesn't make it in time, I am sure we will have no problem with people buying up so we don't ahve to re-ship back to you


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

yea, I am sure SOMEONE would want it.....but let's hope it arrives in time for the demo


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

I was thinking of something for this tank once it's setup...

I have a betta that I rescued a while back, he was in a 20 gal along with a BGK and his fins were severly shredded. Well, the fins are coming back a bit and Betta is Very Happy now without any preditors(gee, imagine that!)

What do you folks think about placing a lone Betta into the scaped tank...Sort of a way to show Rescued fish can be happy type of thing. Or perhaps as a way to show that Bettas are MUCH HAPPIER in Bigger tanks!!!

I'll definately love to see this rescued Betta be used for Education purposes if possible and gladly donate him to the cause!

Ideas? Comments??

-TF


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

I think the betta may not mesh well with the shrimp, but it's a big tank, so I'll leave it up to you guys to decide


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

betas will snack on all the baby shrimp.


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

Gomer said:


> betas will snack on all the baby shrimp.


So if we put him in there, he'll be a very well fed Betta!


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I'll be the meanie and say that if it was my call, I wouldn't put the betta in this tank.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

I tend to agree Gomer that it may not be in the best interest of the demo tank to include the betta. Is this tank strictly a demo tank or part demo tank, part selling tank? What are the livestock ideas? What shrimp are going in the tank? I seemed to have missed that somewhere in this thread.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

With the utmost respect-- please do not put a Betta in this tank, regardless of it's purpose (the tank's) in the store. 

Ok - I talked to Brian and he is way into the ADA substrate for this tank, so I'll be shipping it today and I'll just send it whatever method guarantees it will be there by Friday. 

Again, with utmost respect-- put it to good use! I kow you guys will. 

It's a 75gal (or 48X18 anyway) so 1- 6 liter Power Sand Special M and 4- 9 liter Amazonia.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

awesome. Thanks jeff! We'll be sure to photo shoot the fun times and upload here for all to see.


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

Well, the betta was an idea...and simply that...


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

*OMG door prize?!!

*yup! As long as I don't have a major brain fart, I'll bring a couple ADA Aqua Journals. See...now you have even another reason to go to the first gathering!


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Updates:

-Paintball CO2 system will not arrive in time; ADA substrate will

-Please bring a chair if you want to sit

-Please park in back

-Please bring those fast growers


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

I don't know who all in SD was planning on carpooling with me (Ben? Others? I know I offered), but it's very likely that I will be heading up on Friday evening rather than Saturday. I'm not for sure on this though!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

And I may have a van full of kids so most likely won't be able to take riders.

Check the SCAPE board for other info.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

saw some juvenile panda cories at ocean blue today

just a note for those who might be looking for some


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I have an old regulator that I could donate. Don't know if anyone has a Co2 tank laying around. Should have the needle valve somewhere too. I'll bring some duplicate AJ for donation.


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

IUnknown said:


> I have an old regulator that I could donate.


I don't know about everybody else, but I sure can't complain!


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

Why Friday night?

*sigh*

Let me know if you do stay & go up on Sat...I'd rather not drive if I don't have to. Or is there anyone else that would have room for going up & Back on Sat???


----------



## shrimpy1 (Mar 29, 2006)

1. Lauren
2. AC Baldwin (Andrew)
3. TetraFreak (Ben)
4. Gomer (Tony)
5. John P.
6. frugalfish (David)
7.?slickwillislim (William)(not quite sure yet.)
8. cwlodarczyk (Carl)
9. turbomkt (Mike) - Should be there
10. fishfry (Ethan)
11. Iunknown (Greg)
12. orthikon (Jon)
13. jeff63851 (Jeff) Hope I can go...lucky number for me








14. adin (brandon&dione)
15. czado (Joe) maybe
16. 247 Plants(Kurtis)
17. erijnal (James)
18. shrimpy1 (Lu)

I'll be there too. Are we all gonna fit?!?!

I can just see the fire dept arriving and breaking up the gathering due to over-crowding conditions in the building. LOL.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Ha…it would be my 1st event deemed "too successful!" 

It will be tight, but I am glad there's interest.


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

TetraFreak said:


> Why Friday night?
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Let me know if you do stay & go up on Sat...I'd rather not drive if I don't have to. Or is there anyone else that would have room for going up & Back on Sat???


My girlfriend lives up north in Monterey, so we're taking this as a chance to spend some time together in LA. It's a 5 hour drive for her, so we gotta crash the night. I'll probably head back Saturday night. I remember the carpooling issue (SD to LA) was brought up on the SCAPE board (turbomkt.com/scape), so perhaps you should see who else will may be offering rides?
I'm really sorry about the late notice .


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

No Prob Andrew...

Just means that I'll be bringing the wife and Baby along! the 9 year old will be staying here with grandma!


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I was just thinking how are we going to know whos who. I think name tags with your apc name and your real name would be really helpful. What do you guys think.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Good idea…someone please bring some.


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

John P. said:


> Good idea&#8230;someone please bring some.


As it turns out I happen to be going to the office supply store tonight - I'll grab some name labels while I'm there.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

oops hey sorry for asking (i just set up a 10 gallon) but does anyone have a spare nutrafin canister for sale?


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2005)

Hey someone let me know if the substrate arrived OK.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Will do! I hope so!


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

*Change of plans for me...*

Well, with gas at about $3.15 a Gal here, I'm not gonna be able to make the trip.  Just not enough cash this time around and payday is still a week away.  Anyone else in San Diego able to help out here???

Mike, Please give me a call. You should still have my number...right? I got a couple items for the scape...

Lauren, I'll have Mike pick up that Regulator for me if he's willing.

IUnknown, If I get in touch with Mike, I'll send something for ya...crypt, Cabomba, Mermaid, or something nice.


----------



## adin (Oct 9, 2004)

..i hope i get there by 1

LA's kinda far now that i think about it


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

hey! Same here! I think I am going to be about 10 min late. I have school


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

This is a nice group of people ! Please keep us all in the loop with some pictures. 

have fun !


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

Great to see everyone at Ocean Blue today!! Pics will be coming soon!


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Sorry I was only there for a short time.......


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

big thanks to gomer and john for running things while the rest of us were keeping silent in the beginning. eventually people started talking though, and i think it's because of mike's entrance lol. 

dang i got a lot of free stuff... i will definitely be giving back to you guys in the future

ps did anyone grab the amanos or are they in the show tank?


----------



## shrimpy1 (Mar 29, 2006)

erijnal, I took the amanos. Thanks a bunch!

Thanks everyone for demo and all the free or cheap stuff. I'd say it was a smashing success. 

Will someone be starting a thread to photo document the progress of the demo tank?


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for all of the plants and stuff that was a lot of fun. I must admit it was a little awkward in the beggining but I think after a while it got to be pretty fun. I hope the tank doesnt get struck with any serious algae problems. I hope the tank ends up looking nice. 

Gomer, John P, and IUnknown good job with the planting. I am glad you guys stepped up and did all the work I think it will look very nice.


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

Good times. It was very nice meeting everyone, and thank you for the great demo and cool plants. Look forward to the next meet


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Nice seeing all of you guys there! Thanks to everyone that helped on the tank. I'll be looking forward to the next meeting.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

It was great meeting most of you for the first time! I had obviously already met a few people, so I think that's what made me a little more comfortable 

I'm going to be setting up some server space for Carl who has volunteered to put something together. I'll probably throw a thread together as well...since one of the things I did was take pictures of people 

As long as Brian keeps on top of things, the algae shouldn't be a major issue. I was talking to him and he said he wasn't sure if he would be using Seachem or ADA products to maintain the tank. I made sure he understood if he used Seachem that he'd have to dose higher than recommended. IIRC, Tony also made sure he understood that the ADA substrates that mostly made it there from ADG  would probably carry the tank for the first couple of weeks of water changes.


And as for no one really talking until I got there...I've been known to be a closet catalyst. Maybe it was all of the KNO3 I was carrying in!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh yeah...forgot to add:
Lauren, you were missed! I know I had TetraFreak's money for the regulator, and others were hoping for wood and rocks (IIRC).

Let us know everything is OK.


----------



## orthikon (Feb 16, 2006)

Sounds like you guys had a lot of fun there too bad i missed it. I was sick yesterday and was unable to make it for the meeting. I may have a respiratory tract infection. 

Kurtis sorry I was unable to give you a ride.

-Jon


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

turbomkt said:


> Oh yeah...forgot to add:
> Lauren, you were missed! I know I had TetraFreak's money for the regulator, and others were hoping for wood and rocks (IIRC).
> 
> Let us know everything is OK.


Maybe "she" was really there?  [Joke]


----------



## oceanblue (Apr 21, 2006)

*Yesterday meeting*

Hello everyone,

I would like to thank all of you that participated in yesterday's event. I especially would like to thank John and Tony for leading the activities and coordinating the event. Well the tank looks 100x better this morning than it did yesterday, it has cleared up nicely. I'll post pictures periodically to show the tanks' progress.

If you missed my announcement we are now officially an ADA dealer and will be stocking most ADA substrate in the coming weeks. If you are looking for any other ADA products, please let me know and we will be able to assist you. Thanks again for stopping by and being a part of our first ever event to Ocean Blue. We will hold more events in the near future. Stay tuned!

Regards,

Brian


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks for hosting, Brian! We all enjoyed ourselves...and my kids loved feeding the fish! Thank you to you and your staff!

--Mike



oceanblue said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I would like to thank all of you that participated in yesterday's event. I especially would like to thank John and Tony for leading the activities and coordinating the event. Well the tank looks 100x better this morning than it did yesterday, it has cleared up nicely. I'll post pictures periodically to show the tanks' progress.
> 
> ...


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

orthikon said:


> Sounds like you guys had a lot of fun there too bad i missed it. I was sick yesterday and was unable to make it for the meeting. I may have a respiratory tract infection.
> 
> Kurtis sorry I was unable to give you a ride.
> 
> -Jon


We wish you could have made it. I know at least one "Kurtis" made it.

Get well soon!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

John P. said:


> Maybe "she" was really there?  [Joke]


If that was really my motivation, would I have brought a wife and 4 kids? She's got a bimmer and I would have ridden the beemer in  In fact, the bimmer is part of the reason. #1 reason was the $$ Ben gave me to buy a regulator from her, as well as the others looking for rocks/wood. #2 is the dSLR camera I was hoping she would borrow from her boyfriend (or get him to come along and take pictures) since Tony failed to bring his


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

No prob jon I ended up draggin my girlfriend down there for a bit.


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

I thought it was today! Sorry I missed it guys. I need to get in touch with those I was supposed to be doing business with so we can get together.

But the tank does look good.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

oceanblue said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I would like to thank all of you that participated in yesterday's event. I especially would like to thank John and Tony for leading the activities and coordinating the event. Well the tank looks 100x better this morning than it did yesterday, it has cleared up nicely. I'll post pictures periodically to show the tanks' progress.
> 
> ...


The pleasure was ours! Thank you for being such a gracious host. I know all the winners appreciated the door prizes, and we enjoyed the hospitality. I look forward to stopping by regularly to check the progress of the tank. It will be great once the foreground and rear stems fill in.

That tank's a beauty, too (the hardware). Several of us wished we could take it home! I guess we know where to buy one! Or is an ADA tank the way to go? I guess we know where to get one of those, too! 

Thanks again, Brian.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

turbomkt said:


> #2 is the dSLR camera I was hoping she would borrow from her boyfriend (or get him to come along and take pictures) since Tony failed to bring his


Funny! I had my Nikon D100 in the the hatch of my car, but (duh) only brought a memory card with 23 shots available. C'est la vie!

I'm looking forward to seeing the pics from our first official meet.

Looking forward to seeing you all again,


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Carl has the pics he took ready to go and I've told him to go ahead and post the link (They're on my server space, but he did the work).

My photos will go up later. That being said... Is there anyone whose picture I took that DOES NOT want their likeness shared? (Jason, I can edit out Jennifer if she's too shy ) I will only post photos of people if I get their permission


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

John,
Since your PM's are full 

Thanks for the info on the angustifolia. I'll try to keep a little around until I try my hand at a pond


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Sounds like a great day! 
Did someone say the substrate that "mostly" made it there?? Was there not enough or some shipping damage or something?? Sorry if I screwed up or anything. I was pretty sure I understood dimensions and quantity needed.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

was a great day. UPS decided it was fun to deliver only a part of the substrate. ..1 of each bag. since we only had a small amount of Aquasoil, we used it for the stems in the back and use that other class substrate that is almos tlike it (can't think of the name) for the rest. There was a lot of imprompty stuff at the event, but we all pulled through. Good times


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Red Sea Flora Base. I've never used it before. 

The tank should look well in a few weeks. We didn't have as many stems as we would have liked to have a lot of density at the outset. 

Fun nevertheless!


----------



## frugalfish (Apr 20, 2005)

> Hello everyone,
> 
> I would like to thank all of you that participated in yesterday's event. I especially would like to thank John and Tony for leading the activities and coordinating the event. Well the tank looks 100x better this morning than it did yesterday, it has cleared up nicely. I'll post pictures periodically to show the tanks' progress.
> 
> ...


Thanks you very much for hosting this event and being so generous. Glad to hear the good news that you will be caring the ADA line as well. Looking forward to future events.


----------



## frugalfish (Apr 20, 2005)

> John,
> Since your PM's are full
> 
> Thanks for the info on the angustifolia. I'll try to keep a little around until I try my hand at a pond


Hey, share the info. I have this plant and I do some summer "tubbing" and I may put a pond in this year.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

frugalfish said:


> Hey, share the info. I have this plant and I do some summer "tubbing" and I may put a pond in this year.


David,
I'll be sure to share if it ever happens. I just broached the idea of the pond with the wife yesterday and her only requirement was the baby has to be big enough to get himself out if he falls in. The reason I thought of a pond for this stuff is it seems to have such a stiff stem that it would lend well to emmersed growth.


----------

